# AVID Studio 1.0 Kein Bild Nur Ton - Bitte um Hilfe



## rezenzone (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo liebe tutorianer
Ich bin nun (fast) glücklicher Eigtentümer vom neuen Avid Studio 1.0
Leider Zeigt die Vorschau, egal bei welchem Format (mp4, avi, mov), kein Bild an!
Stattdessen sehe ich nur einen grauen Hintergrund, höre Aber den Ton des Videos.
Kann mir bitte schnell jemand helfen?
Danke im Vorraus!
Im Anhang noch ein Bild


----------



## maxbahr (19. Juli 2011)

Habe das gleiche Problem... kein Bild. Auch die Presets, Übergänge und Montagen fehlen leider komplett... Gibts hier ne Lösung****?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (19. Juli 2011)

Nutzt ihr eine Windows 64bit Version?
Wenn ja, bitte mal bei Microsoft das Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable Package (x64) runterladen und installieren:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...71-e2d6-4230-b809-9a8d7548c1b6&displaylang=de

Hoffe das hilft. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## maxbahr (19. Juli 2011)

Ja hab die 64er frisch drauf... Na da hoffe ich mal das Hilft. Aber glaubs nicht. Das Avid installiert die Datei glaub schon selbst vor der Installation...

Na mal gucken


----------



## maxbahr (19. Juli 2011)

Also das Problem besteht weiterhin... Alles schwarz aber der Ton spielt ab...


----------



## Martin Schaefer (19. Juli 2011)

Hm, ok.
Was könnte man noch checken?

Grafikkartentreiber aktuell?
Quicktime aktuell?
Avid Studio 1.1 Update installiert?
Mal einfach ein simples Bild (z.B. jpg) importiert und in die Timeline gezogen, um Videocodec-Probleme auszuschließen?

Ich muss dazusagen, dass ich Avid Studio weder besitze noch nutze.
Also kann ich ohnehin nur versuchen dir beim Eingrenzen der Ursache zu helfen.


----------



## maxbahr (19. Juli 2011)

Ja ATI CCC hab ich schon neu installiert. Quicktime hab ich gestern zusammen mit dem aktuellen iTunes gezogen. Codec.. hmm eigentlich sollte AVID doch bei der Installation alles mit drauf machen .. ( dann sollten ja zumindest die eigenen Programminhalte abgespielt werden, oder?)


----------

